# DELETE



## Forrest (Jan 16, 2018)

.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2019)

Flip it and do a epoxy graphite coating on the bottom.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I think the same thing. Then I remember I’m getting older. Harder to pole


----------



## Forrest (Jan 16, 2018)

Boatbrains said:


> Flip it and do a epoxy graphite coating on the bottom.


I havnt heard of this type of coating so ill have to look into it. I am trying to not flip the boat but I do have means to lift it off of the trailer.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2019)

You don’t have to flip it really. Just get a gallon kit of epoxy and the graphite powder. Make a nice tape line at the water line if the hull and sand with some 80-120 grit paper. Mix small batches of epoxy and add in the graphite powder. Roll it on and your good to go! Best thing is, dings are easy to repair!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

GatorGlide


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

Boatbrains do you think this graphite powder is a good idea on my new skiff? I’m leaning hard towards a grey paint color anyway so I doubt it would affect the color.

I think I recall Travis mentioning graphite powder.

And where do you get it?

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2019)

The epoxy/graphite will certainly hold up better than any paint will and is much much easier to repair. Down side is, it don’t look as nice as a shiny paint does.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

As good as epoxy/graphite is, it is not as good as the stuff blended for this purpose.

Check your other thread.


----------



## seapro17sv (Feb 3, 2015)

Fritz said:


> Boatbrains do you think this graphite powder is a good idea on my new skiff? I’m leaning hard towards a grey paint color anyway so I doubt it would affect the color.
> 
> I think I recall Travis mentioning graphite powder.
> 
> ...


I put 3 coats of epoxy and graphite powder on all of my builds, sanding between coats, than priming and painting. When you look at the bottom it's all black scratches showing, but nothing has gotten through to the cloth. Pretty hard stuff, and you can put on as many coats as you like. You can experiment, but I don't think it's possible to do it without flipping the hull, because the slow cure time and thickness of the epoxy will just drip and form bumps, or even the possibility of little stalactites.


----------



## Finsleft258 (Oct 7, 2018)

Gatorglide, epoxy w/graphite, and Wearlon would be my votes.


----------

